# Jumping on strangers



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is driving me nuts. She has always liked to jump on people but in the last two days she has been running back to me with a ball when she turned tail, ran to a stranger, and then jumped all over him. Different guys each time. 

Today I put her on a long line so I could stop her jumping. However, she doesn't get good exercise this way so I would like some other way of dealing with this. 

We never let her jump and are consistent about telling her "OFF" and then giving praise when all four paws are on the ground. Anything else I can do?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry to say but you should limit the chances of her encountering people to jump on. If you don't want to keep her on a long line, take her somewhere more remote where she can get exercise. Tire her out big time and then take her to the park on the long line and correct her when she has the inclination to bolt or disobey you.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Does the pup know what OFF means? I've posted this elsewhere on here..you can teach off, by teaching up. Say UP, treat/reward, when paws hit the floor, say OFF...treat/reward. At least this way you know the dog knows what OFF means and can practice it in scenarios where you aren't yelling or frantic to get him off of someone...

Nate


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. She definitely knows what off means but she decides when she is going to listen. In the house she is good and gets off when we tell her (mostly the counters). But outside she is 50/50.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

What i did with my pup is whenever we are off leash on the canal path by my house, i had her drag a check chord and when I saw someone approaching (usually before she did), i would call her back and have her sit/stand until the person passed by as courtesy to non off leash dog loving people..... In inadvertently, she now will run back to me and sit when someone approaches on her own and look for a treat.

Maybe something similar would work for you...

Nate


----------

